# Wie findet ihr es?



## Matrix (24. Juni 2001)

Hier ein Bild von mir wuerde gerne eure Meinung dazu wissen plz!
Da ich unter tutorials.de noch ein Newbie bin kenne ich mich nhier noch ned ganz so gut aus.


----------



## DarkSoul (24. Juni 2001)

*ehm...*

...GEKLAUT !!! :--

Ist doch von Deaddreamer !


----------



## dPo2000 (24. Juni 2001)

**hmpF+*

ich weiß nicht ob das nur ein schlechter Scherz sein soll oder Du das ernst meinst...

ich glaube *jeder* der sich auch nur ein wenig mit Grafikdesign auskennt, weiß von http://www.deaddreamer.com ...


also: R.I.P. du RIPPER

*gG+ @ Wortspiel


----------



## Pro-Newb!e (24. Juni 2001)

seh ich auch gerade dass des geklaut ist....
glaube nicht dass das bild von matrix zufälligerweise genau so aussieht wie das auch deaddreamer... ( http://www.deaddreamer.com/v10/freeze/ddr_0028_neotek_idoru.jpg )

:-[


----------



## Tackleberry (24. Juni 2001)

flammen!!!

@Matrix :# :-- :-[ :[ :# :# :# :-- :# :-- :# :--


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Juni 2001)

so schnell kann man zum Gespött der Leute werden....


----------



## Pro-Newb!e (24. Juni 2001)

Pro-Newb!e drischt Matrix mit einem Bambusstock die Klöten weich!
NIMM DAS!!! *SPLASH*
UND DAS!!! *SPLITTER*
;-)
blöder ***** :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Juni 2001)

bleib mal ruhig pro-newbie


----------



## DarkSoul (24. Juni 2001)

*Ganz klar !!!*

Der muss gepaddelt werden !!!


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Juni 2001)

TOT ALLEN CHEATTERN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:# :# :# :# 
upss, falsches forum


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Juni 2001)

MATRIX HAT WAS AM BILD GEMACHT, ER HAT LINKS UND RECHTS DEN WEISSEN RAND VERGÖSSER!!! ALSO NUR ZUM TEIL GEKLAUT


----------



## tomtutorial (24. Juni 2001)

@ Matrix

Dies ist von mir eine Abmahnung!! Wer sich hier mit fremden Federn schmückt, ist hier am falschen Platz. Meiner Meinung nach, sogar unterste Schublade!!!! Bin leider nur Mod, aber als Admin würde ich deinen Account sofort löschen!!!!:[ 

Tom Joke (diesmal ohne "mfg")


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. Juni 2001)

nun beruhigt euch mal wieder.
lasst ihn doch auch mal was dazu sagen, anstatt hier abzugehen!


----------



## shiver (24. Juni 2001)

@matrix:
wenn du nicht gerade der eigentümer von deaddreamer bist, würd ich mich mal ganz schnell vom acker machen...... echt, andere pics klauen und als eigene arbeit ausgeben ist echt das letzte!!!


----------



## drash (24. Juni 2001)

ich wäre dafür, dass er mal seine meinung dazu sagen sollte, bevor ihr ihn noch mehr fertig macht!!!!


----------



## Quentin (24. Juni 2001)

jo aba ich glaub nicht das er das 1:1 nachgebildet hat, sieh dir das bild an...

wenn er es so ähnlich nachgemacht hätte würd ich "respekt" sagen, weil das einiges voraussetzt, aber so.... es is einfach nur kopiert, ohne selbst was zu machen, sieht man ja ganz schön ...

(meine meinung...)


----------



## drash (24. Juni 2001)

dass er es kopiert hat ist mir ja auch klar. aber dass ihn darum etwa 10 leute nacheinander beschimpfen ist auch nicht das richtige, finde ich.
schlimm finde ich vor allem solche sachen:


> Pro-Newb!e drischt Matrix mit einem Bambusstock die Klöten weich!
> NIMM DAS!!! *SPLASH*
> UND DAS!!! *SPLITTER*
> 
> blöder *****  :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## Meister Eder (24. Juni 2001)

da bin ich 100 prozentig . OM. ´s meinung !
find´s auch schade, dass manche gleich so einen harten ton anschlagen. das is nicht fair.
da muss man nicht gleich so ausfallend werden. kann man auch normal sagen.
in der battle arena werden ja schließlich auch vorhandene bilder bearbeitet und mit dem eigenen stil versehen.


----------



## Pro-Newb!e (24. Juni 2001)

wieso hart?
is doch normal hehe 

war doch nur spass mensch...
is aber wirklich net doll wenn man andere werke klaut...


----------



## drash (24. Juni 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pro-Newb!e _
> *wieso hart?
> is doch normal hehe
> 
> ...



ich denke solche posts gehören ins Kindergarten-Forum oder so, hier ist kritik gefragt!!!


----------



## Meister Eder (24. Juni 2001)

RICHTIG !
wie im kindergarten:[


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Juni 2001)

is ja sein erster beitrag gewesen, vielleicht ist er ja von deadreamer weiss man ja nich


----------



## ViennaCyberSoldier (25. Juni 2001)

loooooooool so ein cooler   der glaubt auch wir sind ein haufen voller PS newbs. naja ich hasse saowas genau so wie wenn man etwas von einer HP fladert!!

cu vienna :# :# :# :# :#


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (25. Juni 2001)

und du bist ne wurst die ´nur rumspammt. lass ihn mal was sagen


----------

